# Salary inquiry in Spain



## Tarryn13 (May 28, 2019)

Good day, still figuring this site out. 
I have a question. Anyone know the earning potential for a paramedic in Spain. I'm currently in South Africa, registered as an emergency care practitioner. Honours level degree at a university. Not sure what the equivalent would be in Spain.


----------

